# Backlog



## jamesjones (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi,

I wondered if anyone has heard any news with regard to the backlog of temporary visas? I often read on the forums of people referring to it and "task teams" in place, but has anyone spoken to anyone in home affairs regarding the authenticity of this? I have been waiting since February 2014 for my study visa, but still nothing? How much longer can i expect to wait? My Code on the online tracking system in 102... its been like that since February


----------



## Nomqhele (Feb 18, 2014)

jamesjones said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wondered if anyone has heard any news with regard to the backlog of temporary visas? I often read on the forums of people referring to it and "task teams" in place, but has anyone spoken to anyone in home affairs regarding the authenticity of this? I have been waiting since February 2014 for my study visa, but still nothing? How much longer can i expect to wait? My Code on the online tracking system in 102... its been like that since February


Was also in a similar situation as yourself,but had to involve the Minister of Home Affairs to get my TRV application processed,which fortunately l received today.I applied for this permit in February this year.May you should also opt for the same route


----------



## jamesjones (Oct 30, 2013)

Nomqhele said:


> Was also in a similar situation as yourself,but had to involve the Minister of Home Affairs to get my TRV application processed,which fortunately l received today.I applied for this permit in February this year.May you should also opt for the same route


How did you manage to go about such thing?  involving the Minister?


----------



## Nomqhele (Feb 18, 2014)

jamesjones said:


> How did you manage to go about such thing?  involving the Minister?


Hi James
I emailed the [email protected] and also the PA who is [email protected] were also couple of people l emailed which includes [email protected], Johannes. suphuma from Director General Office Operational Response Unit at [email protected]g emails to these individuals expediated my whole application process. Good luck


----------



## Nomqhele (Feb 18, 2014)

Nomqhele said:


> Hi James
> I emailed the [email protected] and also the PA who is [email protected] were also couple of people l emailed which includes [email protected], Johannes. suphuma from Director General Office Operational Response Unit at [email protected]g emails to these individuals expediated my whole application process. Good luck


----------



## bholaliki (Apr 14, 2014)

Nomqhele said:


> Was also in a similar situation as yourself,but had to involve the Minister of Home Affairs to get my TRV application processed,which fortunately l received today.I applied for this permit in February this year.May you should also opt for the same route


Nomqhele you were lucky.

How long did it get to get help from the Minister and his people my TRP still says code 102


----------



## Nomqhele (Feb 18, 2014)

bholaliki said:


> Nomqhele you were lucky.
> 
> How long did it get to get help from the Minister and his people my TRP still says code 102


It was two weeks if not less


----------



## bholaliki (Apr 14, 2014)

Nomqhele said:


> It was two weeks if not less


Hey I did as advised and i got a response from support. I sent to all the emails you quoted.

They said they have escalated. please advise if this is how you were helped. The waiting is agonising


----------



## Nomqhele (Feb 18, 2014)

bholaliki said:


> Hey I did as advised and i got a response from support. I sent to all the emails you quoted.
> 
> They said they have escalated. please advise if this is how you were helped. The waiting is agonising


I know waiting is painfully,just give them another week or so-they will respond to you with a case number


----------



## Wind Engineer (Aug 29, 2014)

I have the same problem. Been waiting since Feb 2014 for my TRP+Work. I wrote to the Minister and a lot of other email addresses, actually, all I could find on their web page. I got an answer a day later that I had to resend my intire application as PDF and they would sort it out. Its been 3 days, will keep you posted! My status was and still is 102 for months! So frustrating!


----------



## rubelbgdsa0 (Jul 23, 2011)

Wind Engineer said:


> I have the same problem. Been waiting since Feb 2014 for my TRP+Work. I wrote to the Minister and a lot of other email addresses, actually, all I could find on their web page. I got an answer a day later that I had to resend my intire application as PDF and they would sort it out. Its been 3 days, will keep you posted! My status was and still is 102 for months! So frustrating!


Let's get involved the public protector to your matter. I got my pr within a week when public protector send them a notice and home affairs phoned me to make sure if I went to fetch my permit.


----------



## Portak (Sep 10, 2014)

rubelbgdsa0 said:


> Let's get involved the public protector to your matter. I got my pr within a week when public protector send them a notice and home affairs phoned me to make sure if I went to fetch my permit.



Hi Rubelbgds.

How long did it take before you got the Public protector involved, I mean ur pr. When did u apply for it and when did it come out?


----------



## tanu11 (Jun 2, 2014)

*Hello*

Hi there

I am also waiting for my TRV. I sent email to minister, support dha and few others and I just got reply from support DHA saying they have escalated matter along with case no. 

Is this how you got reply? how long it took for you to get actual permit after this?

I applied for my permit in Feb 2014 the wait is just frustrating.

Thanks 

Tanu


----------



## Nomqhele (Feb 18, 2014)

tanu11 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I am also waiting for my TRV. I sent email to minister, support dha and few others and I just got reply from support DHA saying they have escalated matter along with case no.
> 
> ...


Yes l under went the same process-you will now have to give them a few weeks,for them to assign a case officer


----------



## tanu11 (Jun 2, 2014)

Nomqhele said:


> Yes l under went the same process-you will now have to give them a few weeks,for them to assign a case officer


Thanks for your reply!

I got mail today saying please send copy of application form sadly, I do not have photocopy of actual form  but i have copies of all the supporting documents submitted So waiting for there reply :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Nomqhele (Feb 18, 2014)

tanu11 said:


> Thanks for your reply!
> 
> I got mail today saying please send copy of application form sadly, I do not have photocopy of actual form  but i have copies of all the supporting documents submitted So waiting for there reply :fingerscrossed:


You are welcome


----------



## Liangtroy (Sep 27, 2014)

Hello everyone,

Greetings.

I'm from China. I applied for the work permit through a immigration law firm in SA which is hired to help by my prospective SA employer. I went through the SAQA step and applying for the letter of recommendation from the Department of Lobour. I was informed that the receipt of the application by the DOL was received on July 22. It's been two month since my application was submitted and I got no update.

Do you think I should adopt the same approach as mentioned in this thread and that it will work with the DOL instead of DHA? Any idea on how long the recommendation process of DOL would take? Any reply is highly appreciated!

Kind regards,

Liang


----------



## tanu11 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hello 
Just got sms from home affairs to collect the outcome from home affairs!!!

thank you all for help and support!

will keep you posted once I get the actual visa!!! 

thanks

tanu


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

tanu11 said:


> Hello
> Just got sms from home affairs to collect the outcome from home affairs!!!
> 
> thank you all for help and support!
> ...


Congrats Tanu!

Its rather unfortunate that when someone gets some progress with their applications it has now equaled to winning the lottery-all this should be an easy process if you qualify.

Anyhow, Did the sms you receive say go and collect your outcome at office of application after 5 working days?
What is the DOH website Track and Trace result now?


----------



## Liangtroy (Sep 27, 2014)

tanu11 said:


> Hello
> Just got sms from home affairs to collect the outcome from home affairs!!!
> 
> thank you all for help and support!
> ...


Big big congrats!

Were you required to obtain the recommendation lette from the Department of Labour? If so, how long did it take to get?

Congratulation once again! Hope everything goes well out there.

Regards,

Liang


----------



## tanu11 (Jun 2, 2014)

IamT said:


> Congrats Tanu!
> 
> Its rather unfortunate that when someone gets some progress with their applications it has now equaled to winning the lottery-all this should be an easy process if you qualify.
> 
> ...


It seriously feels like winning lottery!  
Ya sms says go and collect after 5 days

website track has changed from 102 to 104! finallllyyyy

So will go next week to collect (hope it will be done by then)

Thanks
Tanu


----------



## tanu11 (Jun 2, 2014)

Liangtroy said:


> Big big congrats!
> 
> Were you required to obtain the recommendation lette from the Department of Labour? If so, how long did it take to get?
> 
> ...


Hi

I have applied for Spousal permit without work permit so didnt require letter from labour department. 

I had applied in Feb 2014 but I emailed all those ppl mentioned in previous messages last week and i got the today. So its a worth a try!

thanks 
tanu


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

tanu11 said:


> It seriously feels like winning lottery!
> Ya sms says go and collect after 5 days
> 
> website track has changed from 102 to 104! finallllyyyy
> ...


Hi Tanu,

I am happy for you and hope you get your sticker next week.Your story is similar to mine.

I applied for a permit beg April 2014, got an sms on 29 July 2014 to go collect the permit at office after 5 days...up to now the Dbn office says they have not yet received it from Pretoria.

Its a frustrating wait and calls/emails to DHA seem not to be making any difference with escalation after escalation.

Anyhow like I say, hope you get sorted next week but don't be surprised if the office of application has not received it after 5 working days.Its been 2 months now for me since track and trace changed from Code 102 to 104.

Good Luck!


----------



## tanu11 (Jun 2, 2014)

IamT said:


> Hi Tanu,
> 
> I am happy for you and hope you get your sticker next week.Your story is similar to mine.
> 
> ...


:fingerscrossed: I will go and check next week


----------



## tanu11 (Jun 2, 2014)

Finally got my Spousal permit visa this morning!!

Thanks for all your help!!

Thanks

Tejashree


----------



## Nomqhele (Feb 18, 2014)

tanu11 said:


> Finally got my Spousal permit visa this morning!!
> 
> Thanks for all your help!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations Tejashree.Let's toast for that.How many years did they give you?.Was it a section 11(6) visitor's visa with work endorsement or its just a spousal visa,otherwise it doesn't matter as long as you are happy,mission accomplished-congratulations again.


----------



## tanu11 (Jun 2, 2014)

Nomqhele said:


> Congratulations Tejashree.Let's toast for that.How many years did they give you?.Was it a section 11(6) visitor's visa with work endorsement or its just a spousal visa,otherwise it doesn't matter as long as you are happy,mission accomplished-congratulations again.


HI 

I had applied for spousal permit and didnt have job offer then so I will look for the job now. Permit says relatives permit and down there is line to reside with PR holder spouse. Its for 2 years from now. 
Yess mission accomplished!

Thanks for ur advise!!!

Tanu


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

Congrats!For the rest of us, the struggle continues!


----------



## tanu11 (Jun 2, 2014)

IamT said:


> Congrats!For the rest of us, the struggle continues!


Did you email all those mentioned in previous post, email them again if you haven't got ur permit! I practically emailed every single I'd related to permit section on dha website! Hope you get it soon!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Wind Engineer (Aug 29, 2014)

Finally, after 8 month, I got my TRP + work endorsement today. I contacted DHA and Minister, attached family photo and a long heartbreaking story, got an answer quite quickly to resend a copy of application. Only sent the documents that supported my application. 

After hearing nothing for 3 weeks, status 5 days ago went from 102 to 104 and a day later to 105!!! 

So I went to DHA Cape Town this morning and got the sticker without waiting. 

Does anyone know, if I can just change my work endorsement to a critical skills permit, as it would be much easier to find a better job? I am not sure how long it would take to change the endorsed company on my TRP?

Also, does anybody know, if I have to be in the country for at least five years before going for PR or just proof of cohabitation for 5 years? 

I am a German engineer, married for almost 4 years to SA citizen, got a 1,5 year old son that holds SA ID but was born in Germany. I don't think I can get a PR through my child anymore, right?

Thank you very much and good luck to all you waiting people, holding thumbs!


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

Wind Engineer said:


> Finally, after 8 month, I got my TRP + work endorsement today. I contacted DHA and Minister, attached family photo and a long heartbreaking story, got an answer quite quickly to resend a copy of application. Only sent the documents that supported my application.
> 
> After hearing nothing for 3 weeks, status 5 days ago went from 102 to 104 and a day later to 105!!!
> 
> ...


Well, all we can say is CONGRATS!8 months is a long time...I am now in my 7th month so 1 month to go...or more

Tell me, what contacts did u use in your contact to the DHA and the Minister?


----------



## Wind Engineer (Aug 29, 2014)

_"Dear Sir/Madam



Your letter addressed to the Minister of Home Affairs, was directed to the Deputy Director-General: Immigration services for further attention. The matter is receiving attention and a response will follow in due course.



Regards



God is great..._"

sent from this email /snip

after that I got an email to send my application again to:

/snip
Good luck!


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

Thank you so much Wind Engineer...those contacts look like gold to me.

Will have to compose a loooooong heartfelt email just as you did.It worked for you, might as well work for me!

Thanks


----------



## Wind Engineer (Aug 29, 2014)

IamT said:


> Thank you so much Wind Engineer...those contacts look like gold to me.
> 
> Will have to compose a loooooong heartfelt email just as you did.It worked for you, might as well work for me!
> 
> Thanks



You are welcome, I hope it helps!

Regards


----------



## addy786 (Oct 13, 2014)

Any one knows. How I will apply visitor visa with work authorization. And it can possible and I need urgent response frnds please


----------

